# Lens for Canon 5D Mark II



## MBPhotography (Jun 15, 2011)

I currently have the 50mm 1.4 for my Canon but I am looking for something else since the 50mm is not very versatile. I am doing newborn and child photography professionally and would like a versatile yet professional quality lens. 

 I am also open to suggestions on your favorite lenses for the 5D Mark II. 

Thank you!

www.MonicaBlancoPhotography.com


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

24-70L?


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 15, 2011)

24-70L seems like the best idea, but for portraits and such you want a 80mm or longer.  I don't know much of canon's lenses but maybe this?Canon 85mm f/1.2 L II


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

If we're talking 85's, then even the 85 1.8 would be outstanding on a 5D. IMO, it's a much better lens optically than her current 50 1.4. It's also $400 vs. $2000, and delivers "L like" IQ.

I suggested the 24-70 because she said versatility. For me, versatility = zoom.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2011)

24-70 f/2.8-L or 24-105 f/4 L IS would be my suggestions. Even an older 28-70mm f/2.8-L Canon lens. Like subscuck above, to me, versatility means a top-grade zoom lens.


----------



## kzhlin (Jun 16, 2011)

Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 L. 
Amazing glass. My favorite lens if I had to pick one.

Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS L II
Amazing. The previous Version I is fantastic too.

Canon 135 f/2 L
Great for portraits. But not as versatile as the 70-200.


----------



## MBPhotography (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your feedback!

www.MonicaBlancoPhotography.com


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

MBPhotography said:


> I currently have the 50mm 1.4 for my Canon but I am looking for something else since the 50mm is not very versatile. I am doing newborn and child photography professionally and would like a versatile yet professional quality lens.
> 
> I am also open to suggestions on your favorite lenses for the 5D Mark II.
> 
> ...



By the "50mm lens is not very versatile", you mean the "50mm lens is one of the most versatile and best walkaround lens on a full frame body" right?


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> MBPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have the 50mm 1.4 for my Canon but I am looking for something else since the 50mm is not very versatile. I am doing newborn and child photography professionally and would like a versatile yet professional quality lens.
> ...



An incredibly subjective statement. I find 50 (equiv) fairly useless - less than 1% of my keepers at at ~50 (even if I call it 40-60 it wouldn't be more than ~2%).


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > MBPhotography said:
> ...



You are not on a full frame body.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> tyler_h said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Read where I wrote 50 (equiv).


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > tyler_h said:
> ...



Two different beasts. Not really able to compare the two. Looking at your lens selection, unless you have a 35mm, you don't have anything that's "equivalent" to a 50mm FoV. And if you did have a 35mm, it wouldn't give you images that look similar to 50mm on a full frame body. To frame a shot the same way on an APS-C vs a FF sensor would render bokeh completely different, as well as have a different degree of corner sharpness. I think you'd find that the majority of people shoot with a 50mm a lot (perhaps more than any other focal length, but this isn't true for everyone). 50mm is IMO too limited of a field of view indoors when used on an APS-C camera, but then again, this depends on the size of the room as well.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> tyler_h said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Because the 18-55 doesn't pass past 31.25 right?
And of course there is a difference in rendering (~1.5ish (cant remember the exact) stops more DoF (to have same framing at the same f-stop) etc etc) but the point is on you making a blanket statement on the usefulness of a focal length just to contradict the position held by OP.

And to get the thread back on track; 85 f/1.8, 100 f/2 and 135 f/2 are all lenses to consider if you want something a little faster than 2.8 at the expense of zoom.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > tyler_h said:
> ...



At 31.25mm the EF-S 18-55mm has a max aperture of f/4.5. That's 3 1/3 stops. You really have no frame of reference. You have nothing that performs like a fast prime in that focal range.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, you said it's a blanket statement? Not a huge population to pull from, but they're all photographers. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...243355-whats-your-most-used-focal-length.html


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> tyler_h said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



I am. I gave a 50 away. It's just blah. The 24-70 is definitely a more versatile lens. You lose a little bit on the maximum aperture but with a full frame camera, the high ISO performance can more than make up for that and having a zoom that goes from semi wide to 70mm is just so much better than being stuck at blah ol' 50mm.


----------



## MBPhotography (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. 

Just to clarify, I didn't say that I disliked the 50mm. I actually really like it but I take photos at children's birthday parties and I found it difficult to be running around taking good shots with the 50mm since it was either too zoomed or not zoomed enough. I love the depth of field on the 50mm and use it all the time, I just needed another lens because I couldn't rely on the 50 for all situations. 

I actually just purchased the 24-70L today and am excited to start using it.  I think it will be a great versatile lens! 

Thank you all again for your input!

www.MonicaBlancoPhotography.com


----------



## subscuck (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you found what you were looking for. Post pics.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 17, 2011)

35L


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 17, 2011)

MBPhotography said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> 
> Just to clarify, I didn't say that I disliked the 50mm. I actually really like it but I take photos at children's birthday parties and I found it difficult to be running around taking good shots with the 50mm since it was either too zoomed or not zoomed enough. I love the depth of field on the 50mm and use it all the time, I just needed another lens because I couldn't rely on the 50 for all situations.
> 
> ...



That or the 17-40 are generally what's on my camera. 

Also, you don't have to type your website into the bottom of every post. It's in your signature and some people may take you for a spammer...because that's what spammers generally do, except for websites selling fish tacos or bungee cords...


----------

